# Crazy Grooming Pic(s)



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

My groomer is posting pictures from Intergroom. Here is the latest pic:










Whoever did that did a great job, but I wouldn't want my dog to look like that!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That is REALLY creative! I can appreciate it but wouldn't want it on my dog either, Laurie. Bet Tokipoke could do that with her poodle. What do you think, Tokipoke? Going to give it a try?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> That is REALLY creative! I can appreciate it but wouldn't want it on my dog either, Laurie. Bet Tokipoke could do that with her poodle. What do you think, Tokipoke? Going to give it a try?


I wouldn't want my dog to look like that either, but it is amazing!

I don't know if any of the rest of you saw it, but a while back there was a news story about people with an exceptionally large Golden Doodle, who kept him clipped like a lion. Occasionally he got loose, and the police would get 911 calls that there was a lion loose in the center of town!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I wonder what other dogs think of this type of thing, I mean do they see it,or just smell a dog as a dog?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't care for that at all .It's creepy with those faces.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> That is REALLY creative! I can appreciate it but wouldn't want it on my dog either, Laurie. Bet Tokipoke could do that with her poodle. What do you think, Tokipoke? Going to give it a try?


 I liked Tokipoke's work she recently posted better. That is a bit to much for my taste. Its like over kill.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool! That is way too much hair on the face for me lol. That is a lot of talent and artistry!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow- that is really something! Amazing skill.


----------

